# Pregnant Mickey Mouse Platy.. Is she done?



## Pepcfreak (Jan 11, 2009)

*Pregnant Platy.. Is she done?*

I have a Pregnant Platy and last night I purchased a 3 way breeder that floats ontop of the water after i noticed her getting larger and larger for the past three - four weeks. This morning when i was looking in the tank i was deciding if i should move her into the breeder or not. At that point i noticed 2 Fry around the plants inside. I then went ahead and gently got her into the breeder. Its been almost 5 hours and no more Fry have been born. What i want to know is.

1. Is she done, though she still looks really pregnant?

2. How large are the Fry when born? As she may had the 2 i see earlier in the week and never saw them before today.

3. Do they all come out at once or is there a few at a time over time or have the others been eaten?

4. What does "absorb" mean?


Thank you.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

most livebearers can be pregnant for weeks, soemtimes months. she is probably still pregnant but i am not sure. maybe someone else here does


----------



## Pepcfreak (Jan 11, 2009)

she still looks pregnant as hell. and i think she is still pregnant, i purgd her for 2 days no food in my alternate tank and she didnt go down in size. At night i seperate her just incase.

Please see pic below and let me know if u think shes preg.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

yea i think shes still preg and the fry dont come out all at once


----------



## Pepcfreak (Jan 11, 2009)

well as you can see in the picture shes is stating to flatten out. So i guess ill leave her in the breeder for another few days. if nothing happens im taking her out. All the fish seem to miss her terribly.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

yea and she is probbly really stressed out in that breeder


----------



## Pepcfreak (Jan 11, 2009)

shes actually pretty chill. i dont see here breathing heavy or anything. she is just chilline in a corner. Even before i put her in the breader she was just hanging out under a plant calmly untill i fed them.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

wow thats lucky all my fish when i put them in the breeding tank start going crazy


----------

